
Show HN: DiscoHash – 5 GB/s serial hash - archivist1
https://github.com/cris691/discohash
======
archivist1
I think speed can be improved further, by constructing a parallel version.
Possibly, this would be similar to how BLAKE3 used Bao mode to parallelize.

